# NEED HELP!! faucet problem!



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Anyone know any advice on how to untighten a faucet for water changing..?? lol...my brother closed it so hard that i cant even open it anymoore...

thanks.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm assuming you mean the small shutoff underneath the counter of a kitchen or bathroom sink?

Most of the cheap kinds are just a complete PITA, as they corrode way too fast and then become next to impossible to close again. Remove the screw and take off the plastic handle, and get a pair of vice-grips and turn it closed. 

Be prepared to call a plumber.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Get your brother to untighten it.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Hot cloth or towel? A monkey wrench...


----------

